# Gebogene Kanten



## maaary (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Mal wieder brauche ich eure Hilfe 
Mir gefällt das Layout dieser Seite http://sweet-fantasy.com/main.html
Würde gerne so was ähnliches in PS erstellen..
jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Wie macht man diese gebogenen Kanten in Photoshop? Ich hoffe ihr wisst weiß ich meine...


----------



## tool (7. Juni 2004)

Mit dem Werkzeug "Auswahlrechteck" und einer weichen Kante kann man dies erstellen.


----------



## maaary (7. Juni 2004)

Hm,ich hab's mal pink eimgezeichnet was ich genau meine...also NICHT  die Rechtecke mit runden Kanten...das ist ja keine Kunst...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Schaut mir eher sehr nach gebogenen/ runden Pfaden aus. Hilfreiche Tools dabei ist wohlgemerkt das Pfadtool, sowie das Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug. Schau mal hier im Forum nach, da gabs schon einiges zu dem Thema runde Kanten.

Weiterhin ist folgendes Videotutorial sicher auch nützlich: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## tool (7. Juni 2004)

Ach so, das meintest Du - würde ich auch mit Pfaden machen.


----------



## maaary (7. Juni 2004)

Na gut,danke erstmal. Ich hab's zwar schon versucht mit Pfaden,aber so schön gleichmäßig kommt das bei mir nicht raus. Das Videotutorial kenn ich schon


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. Juni 2004)

Dann blende dir ein Raster ein. Das hilft ungemein


----------

